# Non Resident Deer hunt



## Jblais98 (Dec 2, 2015)

Heyy guys, Im looking too bowhunt whitetail deer in North Dakota next Fall (2016) 
Im from Canada and I've been making lots of research on how all of this non resident thing works, Now I know that I have too participate too a draw, and I have been on the site but there was no(bowhunting non resident draw for deer) all there was were Rifle and muzzleloader. anyone of you know if there is a draw for bowhunting ? and on what site ?

Now I was wondering if any of you could help me out with this ?
Thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You couldn't find info on whitetail non res draw tags because there is no draw for bow non-res. whitetail deer licenses. You can get them over the counter or the GNF website. There is a limited supply for non-res bow mule deer tags. If you want one of those, you have to look up the date to get one on the GNF website.I believe those are good for whitetail or mule deer.As of now no one can shoot a mule deer doe with any license.


----------



## Jblais98 (Dec 2, 2015)

Ohh Alright, Thanks for the help man !


----------

